# we are looking to start a gundog club



## ndguy (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello we are looking to start a gundog club for pointers and flushers. We are located in Carrington nd. If your interested contact Chris at [email protected]

thank you


----------



## hunterND (Aug 15, 2007)

www.ndrc.org


----------

